# Kernel upgrade problems...

## FBorges22

Greetings,

Recently I performed a upgrade in my kernel to the 2.6.19 to the 2.6.24 version. However, when I try to boot my system with the new version the following error occurs during the boot process:

```
* Mounting proc at /proc...            [ok]

* Mounting sysfs at sys...              [ok]

* Mounting dev for /udev...           [oops]

* The mount command failed with error:

wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on udev,

           missing code page or other error

           In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

           Dmesg | tail or so

* Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue.
```

I do not understand why this is happening. Because I compiled the full ext2, ext3 and reiserfs support. And I check the dmesg command and the system successfully recognized my hard disks and partitions.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

FBorges22

----------

## cyrillic

 *FBorges22 wrote:*   

> I compiled the full ext2, ext3 and reiserfs support. 

 

Udev normally uses tmpfs.  This is the kernel option you want to select.

```
File systems  --->

  Pseudo filesystems  --->

    [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs) 
```

----------

## FBorges22

Ok I done that and now another error occurred:

```

* Mounting proc at /proc...                                                    [ok]

* Mounting sysfs at /sys...                                                    [ok]

* Mounting /dev for udev...                                                   [ok]

* Seeding /dev with needed nodes...                                     [ok]

* Starting udevd ...

udevd[1218]: ini_udevd_socket: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol

error initializing udevd socket

udevd[1218]: main: error initializing udevd socket                  [!!]

* Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents...       [ok]

* Letting udev process events...                                            [!!]

* Finalizing udev configuration                                               [ok]

* Mounting devpts at /dev/pts                                               [ok]

* Checking root filesystem...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb7

/dev/sdb7:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* File system couldn't be fixed

```

It seems that the kernel is having trouble with ext2 filesystem. Again I continue to not understanding why this is happening. Because the old kernel is working fine and in the new kernel I compiled all ext related resources...

Any ideas?

Thanks,

FBorges22

----------

## eccerr0r

Sorry for not knowing the specific answer to your problem, but the issue is still in udev and its kernel counterpart.  The particular error that needs to be addressed is:

```
udevd[1218]: ini_udevd_socket: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol

error initializing udevd socket

udevd[1218]: main: error initializing udevd socket                  [!!] 

```

My suspicion is that you have some networking or IPC options disabled in your kernel.  Perhaps diffing your configs for the kernels would be a start.

[update]

I just saw https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-675482.html which is showing signs of a more devious problem than expected...

----------

## cyrillic

Yeah, now it looks like a networking problem.

Make sure you have this one compiled-in (not a module)

```
Networking  --->

  Networking options  --->

    <*> Unix domain sockets 
```

----------

## FBorges22

Well almost there...

The system booted successfully. However, the service net.eth0 failed to start.

Here is the error message:

```

* Starting eth0

*      Bringin up eth0

*           dhcp

*                 Running dhcpcd ...

Error, eth0: socket: Address family not supported by protocol
```

Here is my "Networking configuration" in the kernel

```

Networking options  --->

    <*> Unix domain sockets

    [*] TCP/IP networking

    [*]   IP: multicasting

    [*]   IP: kernel level autoconfiguration

    [*]     IP: DHCP support

    [*]     IP: BOOTP support

    [*]     IP: RARP support

    <M>   IP: tunneling

    <*>   IP: IPsec transport mode

    <*>   IP: IPsec tunnel mode

    <*>   IP: IPsec BEET mode

    <*>   INET: socket monitoring interface

```

----------

## theholymac

FBorges22, I'm getting that exact error on a Compaq DL360 that I'm trying to install Gentoo on, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 kernel.

```

* Starting eth0

*      Bringin up eth0

*           dhcp

*                 Running dhcpcd ...

Error, eth0: socket: Address family not supported by protocol

```

I'm 99% sure that it's mis-configured kernel options, but I haven't been able to find it; I think it's just DHCP.  I'm building this as a home server/router, and the second NIC that has a statically assigned IP comes up just fine.  I have not yet tested wether I can set up eth0 with a static IP; I will when I get home.

----------

## theholymac

Fixed my problem!  Make sure that "Packet Socket" under networking options is compiled in.

----------

## FBorges22

All right... The network problem was solved successfully.

Now I am having a new problem:

When I tried to run the module-rebuild rebuild command the compiler displayed a error message concerning something called DRM Module. Look the error output:

```

* Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

* this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system. All

* 2.4 kernels are supported, but only 2.6 kernels at least as new as 2.6.6

* are supported.

*

* ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.

* Call stack:

*               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

*             environment, line 3729:  Called die_error

*             environment, line 1138:  Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

*       die "Unable to build DRM modules."

*  The die message:

*   Unable to build DRM modules.

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/temp/environment'.

*

```

Because of this error I cannot start the X Server in this new kernel version.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

FBorges22

----------

## mmeier

Did you compile your kernel with DRM support? It's located in 

Device Drivers 

   --> Character Devices

         -->  Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

You can either compile it into the kernel or use the module from Portage.

Hope that helps  :Smile: 

PS: ToDo List: Renew my english writing abilities...my goodness writing this small post was definetaly hard...hope the University Paderborn has rather good English courses.*g*

----------

## FBorges22

It did not work. When I enabled the DRI in the kernel this error below appears when I use the module-rebuild rebuild command...

```
 

*

* Messages for package x11-base/x11-drm-20060608:

*

* ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.

* Call stack:

*                 ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

*   x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line   50:  Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

*              linux_chkconfig_builtin "DRM" && \

*                      die "Please disable or modularize DRM in the

*                      kernel config. (CONFIG_DRM = n or m)"

*  The die message:

*   Please disable or modularize DRM in the kernel config.

*   (CONFIG_DRM = n or m)

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the

* call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at

* '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at

* '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/temp/die.env'.

*

```

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

For your 1st problem you'd check that your symlink is pointing to current Kernel and try to run ....

```
echo "x11-base/x11-drm" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge -v x11-base/x11-drm
```

And for the 2nd one I think you can figure it out   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> *   Please disable or modularize DRM in the kernel config. 
> 
>  *   (CONFIG_DRM = n or m) 

 

----------

## FBorges22

It did not work... The symlink is ok and the same error continues to occur. What else could be wrong?

----------

## FBorges22

Recently a DRI update was released in the portage, and this version solved my problem somehow...

Now I have one last issue:

How I can enhance my console resolution to 640x480 pixels? I remember that in the 2.6.19 version had an option that allowed the user to set this, but this new version don't have this option.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

uvesafb or some other framebuffer device.

----------

## FBorges22

Done... Upgrade successfully!

----------

